# Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT



## Gamer090 (23. April 2016)

*Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Hi zusammen

Da wir keinen passenden Termin für alle gefunden haben, werden wir nur in Konstanz essen gehen und die Stadt besuchen, trotzdem Danke für die Tipps.

Möchte mit Freunden einen 2 Tagesausflug, also Wochenende, machen und entweder in Stuttgart wo wir schon mal waren die Wilhelma besuchen, die ich übrigens nicht empfehlen kann weil die Tiere kaum Platz haben  oder wir gehen nach Österreich. 
In Österreich aber nur die Region mit Grenze zur Schweiz weil es ist nur für ein Wochenende und wir wollen nicht den ganzen Tag Zug fahren.  

Gewünscht bei Stuttgart:

Etwas das man nicht auf der Touristenwebseite findet aber ein kurzer Besuch sich lohnt 
Keine Bauwerke, ausser es ist eine Burg oder so die man auch Innendrin besuchen kann 
Nationalpark/Tierpark ausser Wilhelma ist immer gut 
Sonstiges Sehenswertes 

Gewünscht für Österreich:

Max 1,5h von der CH Grenze entfernt 
Gerne etwas ausserhalb von Städten auch Ländliches 
In der Stadt aber auch nur etwas speziellere Bauwerke 
Thermalbad oder ähnliches, dafür seid ihr doch bekannt oder?  

Und wenn ihr noch ein paar gute Restaurants habt die ihr Empfehlen könnt, keine Fastfoodbuden , dann ruhig her damit und bitte keine Discos. 

Vorschläge?


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Mal am Rende: Seid ihr über oder unter 20 

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Mal am Rende: Seid ihr über oder unter 20
> 
> MfG



Alle mitte 20


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Stuttgart: wenn du Interesse an Autos / Technik hast => Mercedes Museum bzw. auch Porsche Museum
Auf dem weg nach Stuttgart: Stopp in Karlsruhe und dort den Stadtgarten / Zoo


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Stuttgart: wenn du Interesse an Autos / Technik hast => Mercedes Museum bzw. auch Porsche Museum
> Auf dem weg nach Stuttgart: Stopp in Karlsruhe und dort den Stadtgarten / Zoo



Stimmt das Mercedes Museum ist dort, wäre für mich aber eher eine Schlechtwetteridee, bei gutem Wetter lieber draussen die Sonne geniessen.  Karlsruhe -> Stuttgart in weniger als 1h?? Das geht ja noch in Ordnung und den Stadtgarten werde ich mir mal im Netz anschauen. Vielen Dank für den  Tipp


----------



## T-Drive (24. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Wenn du in Karlsruhe bist würde ich statt dem Tiergefängnis das Zentrum für Kunst und Medientechnologie empfehlen

Startseite | ZKM

wenn noch Zeit, Botanischer Garten / Orangerie

Botanischer Garten Karlsruhe: Staatliche Schlosser und Garten Baden-Wurttemberg


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn du in Karlsruhe bist würde ich statt dem Tiergefängnis das Zentrum für Kunst und Medientechnologie empfehlen
> 
> Startseite | ZKM
> 
> ...



ZKM eher weniger und Botanischer Garten frage ich mal ob Interesse da ist aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Falls ihr Karlsruhe besucht bin ich gerne da und Zeige euch die Stadt! 
Karlsruhe hat echt nen tollen Zoo und im ZKM gibt es auch gut was zu sehen. Ebenfalls sollte man dort auch mal einen Kino Besuch verüben.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Kino gibt es überall  der Zoo muss aber wirklich gut sein das er so oft empfohlen wird. Evtl. machen wir noch einen Abstecher nach Sinsheim ins Thermalbad.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kino gibt es überall  der Zoo muss aber wirklich gut sein das er so oft empfohlen wird. Evtl. machen wir noch einen Abstecher nach Sinsheim ins Thermalbad.



Wenn ich Wilhelma und KA Zoo miteinander vergleiche, schneidet FÜR MICH die Wilhelma besser ab.
Der Zoo ist hingegen wieder besser zu erreichen (nur aus der Bahn aussteigen und man ist quasi schon drin) und er ist günstiger.
Wenn Schwimmbad auch in Betracht kommt: Europabad Karlsruhe - Erlebnisbad // Sauna // Spa
Dann spart man sich den Weg nach Sinsheim.
Wobei Sinsheim => Auto & Technik MUSEUM SINSHEIM | Baden-Wurttemberg, Deutschland


----------



## bschicht86 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Zu AT würd mir nur folgendes einfallen: Salzburg oder wenns ländlich sein soll, irgend einen Berg besteigen. Das Hüttenessen da oben ist sehr gut und die Landschaft sowieso.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Salzburg ist aber zu weit weg. 

Bregenz/Pfänderbahn wäre ne Idee.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Wusste nicht mal das Karlsruhe auch ein Bad hat aber sieht ganz gut aus und weshalb schneidet die Wilhelma bei dir besser ab??? Weil dort haben die Tiere kaum Platz  
Das Technikmuseum ist interessant, das werde ich mal vorschlagen.

Salzburg ist wirklich etwas weit weg, da wäre fliegen besser weil mit dem Zug sind es locker 5-6 Stunden  Bregenz habe ich auch schon angeschaut aber auf der Touristenseiet finde ich da eigentlich nur die Schattenburg interessant, gibt es da noch mehr ??


----------



## Dyos83 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Ich weiß ja nicht woher du aus der Schweiz bist, aber der Bodensee ist ja auch immer schön zum Anschauen. Konstanz ist schön zum Bummeln, Kaffee trinken und Sonne genießen. So richtige Sehenswürdigkeiten, wie einen Zoo gibt es dort allerdings nicht. Wäre das vlt. dennoch etwas für dich?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Konstanz kenne ich sehr gut weil ich oft da einkaufen gehe  Sehenswürdigkeiten kenne ich hier auch nicht wirklich was aber wir wollen schon weiter entfernt Reisen.


----------



## S754 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Urlaub in Feldkirch, Vorarlberg | Stadtmarketing Feldkich
Tourismus Alpenstadt Bludenz & NÃ¼ziders Vorarlberg

Zwei schöne mittelalterliche Städte in Vorarlberg unweit der Schweizer Grenze und dem Bodensee. 
Besonders sehenswert ist die Schattenburg in Feldkirch - die besterhaltenste Burganlage in Europa.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Ok Danke ich werde es mal vorschlagen


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Für Stuttgart: Das Paradise


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Konstanz kenne ich sehr gut weil ich oft da einkaufen gehe  Sehenswürdigkeiten kenne ich hier auch nicht wirklich was aber wir wollen schon weiter entfernt Reisen.



Dann mal hallo Nachbar


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Nach langem überlegen und planen mussten wir leider den Ausflug absagen weil wir keinen passenden Termin gefunden haben der allen passt.  Stattdessen werden wir wohl irgendwo in Konstanz essen gehen und einen Rundgang machen, auch schön aber ist für mich nichts so spezielles.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für die Tipps, die werde ich sicher mal gebrauchen können, vielleicht wird es im Herbst ja was.


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nach langem überlegen und planen mussten wir leider den Ausflug absagen weil wir keinen passenden Termin gefunden haben der allen passt.  Stattdessen werden wir wohl irgendwo in Konstanz essen gehen und einen Rundgang machen, auch schön aber ist für mich nichts so spezielles.
> 
> Trotzdem Vielen Dank für die Tipps, die werde ich sicher mal gebrauchen können, vielleicht wird es im Herbst ja was.



Brauchst du Restaurant-Tipps?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Brauchst du Restaurant-Tipps?



Das Casablanca kenne ich gut und wollte mal Hollys probieren oder kennst du was anderes?


----------



## Dyos83 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Casablanca kenne ich gut und wollte mal Hollys probieren oder kennst du was anderes?



Hollys ist okey, aber hat momentan einen eher schlechten Ruf bezüglich des Essens ... ich denke ich sollte da auch öffentlich keine Aussage machen wieso  ... kommt drauf an was du gerne isst ... ich mag die legendären Steaks vom Show-Grill aus der Hexenküche (vorher reservieren, da sehr kleines Restaurant) ... die Burger im Logan's (Rösti-Bruger der Hammer) und im Dom auch immer wieder ein Genuss.


----------



## Pladdaah (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*

Bewegung/Wandern/Bahnfahren:
Karren Dornbirn online - Selfie-Point
Rappenlochschlucht.at - Die Rappenlochschlucht
dornbirn.info - Ausflugsziele

Museen etc. inatura Dornbirn: Willkommen im Naturmuseum
befindet sich im Raum Dornbirn - ca 30 minuten weg von der Grenze

Flying-Fox-Golm in Tschagguns/Latschau | Mamilade Ausflugsziele

gibts genug zum Tun hier  

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Hollys ist okey, aber hat momentan einen eher schlechten Ruf bezüglich des Essens ... ich denke ich sollte da auch öffentlich keine Aussage machen wieso  ... kommt drauf an was du gerne isst ... ich mag die legendären Steaks vom Show-Grill aus der Hexenküche (vorher reservieren, da sehr kleines Restaurant) ... die Burger im Logan's (Rösti-Bruger der Hammer) und im Dom auch immer wieder ein Genuss.



Die Burger vom Dom sind ja mal interessant, "Gemüsegemetzel" "Gänseblümchen Massaker" "Woodstock Love Burger"  
Danke für die Tipps, der Dom sagt mir am meisten zu und am wenigsten Logans weil es ein Pub ist, auf den Fotos ist der immer so voll und ich will ihn Ruhe essen. 



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Bewegung/Wandern/Bahnfahren:
> Karren Dornbirn online - Selfie-Point
> Rappenlochschlucht.at - Die Rappenlochschlucht
> dornbirn.info - Ausflugsziele
> ...



Danke für die Tipps aber wir werden doch keinen Ausflug machen weil mir keinen passenden Termin gefunden haben.


----------



## Pladdaah (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps aber wir werden doch keinen Ausflug machen weil mir keinen passenden Termin gefunden haben.



das kenn ich


----------



## Dyos83 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Ausflugtipps für Stuttgart und Grenze CH/AT*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Burger vom Dom sind ja mal interessant, "Gemüsegemetzel" "Gänseblümchen Massaker" "Woodstock Love Burger"
> Danke für die Tipps, der Dom sagt mir am meisten zu und am wenigsten Logans weil es ein Pub ist, auf den Fotos ist der immer so voll und ich will ihn Ruhe essen.



Da machst nichts falsch, ist echt prima dort


----------

